# regarding the breeding proccess NEED HELP



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WELL i have a male and a female of course and my problem is that when he is in his bowl he makes a good sized bubble nest and when i set up every thing to breed them, he makes his bubble nest scattered sometimes he doesn't make his bubble nest at all.. 

so my question is (is there a way that i can encourage him to build it in the breeding tank)? any comments or responces will be very helpful 

??WHAT DO I DO??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

A few questions:

What is your breeding set up? (temp, tank size, live plants? fake plants? Filter?)

Is your male in view of the female?

How long have you conditioned the fish?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the temp is 73 degrees with a light top. no heater or filter i heard that they dont breed in moving water ten gallon tank., fake plants. and my male is in view of my female. my female is in the hurricane glass. and i dont know what you mean by conditioned???


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, your gonna need to get a heater. Even if the tank is 73 degrees, the fry are extremely sensitive to water temp changes. Bettas like to breed at temps of at least 80 degrees. I've heard of people even raising the temp to 90. 

When the fry hatch, You'll want to get a sponge or corner filter. Even if you have a filter, you'll need to be doing water changes at least every other day. 

Conditioning your betta means keeping their water really really clean and feeding them highly nutritious foods so they are ready and strong enough to breed. AKA they are in tip top shape. 

Just curious... how much research have you done?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm....sounds like you need to spend some time on good ol' google. Head over there and search 'Betta Breeding' and literally read EVERYTHING you can find. That should answer most, if not all, of your questions.

I could go into a whole thing about what you need to do, but really all you need is proper research. I recommend slowing things down, just enjoying the company of your bettas for now, and taking at least a few weeks to read up on as much info as possible. Breeding is no walk in the park, you want to research until you can't anymore.....then research again the next day :lol: There is no such thing as too much research when preparing to breed.

And something to thing about before you put all your time and effort into this....
Are you prepared to house, feed, care for, and find homes for possibly 200+ fry? Or are you prepared to cull fry that you can't care/find homes for?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well google dosent have all the answers. I use nutrafin betta max with my regular water treater and it contains almond leaf extract which induces nest building and spawning. Also bettas need 82 degrees for breeding. Also its normal for nest building to take awhile. Spawning isn't as quick as it seems. It takes at least a few days for spawning to start.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> Yeah, your gonna need to get a heater. Even if the tank is 73 degrees, the fry are extremely sensitive to water temp changes. Bettas like to breed at temps of at least 80 degrees. I've heard of people even raising the temp to 90.
> 
> When the fry hatch, You'll want to get a sponge or corner filter. Even if you have a filter, you'll need to be doing water changes at least every other day.
> 
> ...


i have done about a month worth of research and what should i feed them to keep them in tip top shape?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.bettasrus.net/bcorner/conditioning.htm

That should give you everything you need to know. 

Not to sound rude or anything, but if you don't even know which foods to feed to condition them, you haven't really done enough research.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> Hmm....sounds like you need to spend some time on good ol' google. Head over there and search 'Betta Breeding' and literally read EVERYTHING you can find. That should answer most, if not all, of your questions.
> 
> I could go into a whole thing about what you need to do, but really all you need is proper research. I recommend slowing things down, just enjoying the company of your bettas for now, and taking at least a few weeks to read up on as much info as possible. Breeding is no walk in the park, you want to research until you can't anymore.....then research again the next day :lol: There is no such thing as too much research when preparing to breed.
> 
> ...


actually i have done about a month worth of research and i think im ready i have it all planned out and im going to sell them to my local fish store and give some away and i know that there can be up to 500 Betta's or more per breeding. so i am ready and i have the containers for when they get too aggressive to be with each other. and i have one question and it is why are bettas so aggressive toward others of its kind???


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i do know i just want some suggestions like i have frozen brine shrimp and im just asking if you have bred any and what food was very successful to you?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Well google dosent have all the answers.


Well of course it doesn't have ALL the answers, some things you just need to talk to an experienced breeder to learn and understand, but the answers to all of these questions I could find on google.



bettalover2033 said:


> actually i have done about a month worth of research and i think im ready i have it all planned out and im going to sell them to my local fish store and give some away and i know that there can be up to 500 Betta's or more per breeding. so i am ready and i have the containers for when they get too aggressive to be with each other. and i have one question and it is why are bettas so aggressive toward others of its kind???


Okay, I REALLY don't want to sound rude.....but if you've done a months worth of research and you still don't know what conditioning is....you haven't researched enough. Conditioning and how to do so was one of the first things I learned when I started researching on how to breed. I highly, _highly _recommend you take some time and head to google and read up as much as you can. I can also direct you to a site where there are many experienced breeders that you can talk with/ask questions to/or even just read their spawning logs and experiences...but its another forum, so I'm probably not aloud to to post it, but send me a PM if your interested and I'll send you a link.

Though, to my knowledge, Betta Splendens are aggressive because thy were originally bred and raised in Thailand for fighting. Somewhere along the line though people started to produce a longer-finned version for showing. Not sure of the details or anything, never really looked into it that deeply, but I'm sure a couple more experienced keepers on here could tell you, or you could fins something about it with a little search on google


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think there are some questions that only an experienced breeder can answer. I can answer a few questions about breeding but since I've never done it, there are some thinngs I can't answer like dragonfish, MrVampire or Cindylou can, because of their experience.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Well of course it doesn't have ALL the answers, some things you just need to talk to an experienced breeder to learn and understand, but the answers to all of these questions I could find on google.


I didnt say that to sound rude but I'm hjust saying google actually has very little on the important parts of spawning .


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well can anyone help me find an experienced breeder?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

An experienced breeder for what? to help you find info? Well, then Mr. Vamp is your man!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i need to speak to an experienced breeder so i can get answered questions and other info but you guys/girls helped me a lot thank you!!thankx


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*so mr vamp is an experienced breeder??*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, he is.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> I didnt say that to sound rude but I'm hjust saying google actually has very little on the important parts of spawning .


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound rude or seem like I thought you were sounding rude...that isn't at all what I thought about your comment. D: I do greatly apologize, I'm rather sick at the moment, and I already stink at explaining things to begin with.... 

But I have to disagree, I found google to be a very reliable resource when I did my research, I found many very helpful sites that outlined the breeding process very well. The key is just you have to read, and read, and read....double check your info with other sites...triple check it...then try and search for the experiences of successful breeders to check your info again. Google is a very reliable resource, IMO/E


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound rude or seem like I thought you were sounding rude...that isn't at all what I thought about your comment. D: I do greatly apologize, I'm rather sick at the moment, and I already stink at explaining things to begin with....
> 
> But I have to disagree, I found google to be a very reliable resource when I did my research, I found many very helpful sites that outlined the breeding process very well. The key is just you have to read, and read, and read....double check your info with other sites...triple check it...then try and search for the experiences of successful breeders to check your info again. Google is a very reliable resource, IMO/E


i also think so that google is a very reliable source because all i know is from google and also i now know that i have a lot more research to do...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Google AND experienced breeders are both reliable sources.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, of course  both research on google, and talking to experianced breeders, or even reading their experiances are needed and helpful when planning to breed.  Google has a lot of good info though.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Google isn't the one with the info. The actual websites have all the information. Not all of the websites presented on google are reliable... I suggest you go to these two websites. I trust them with my life for the most part. Bettysplendens.com and bettatalk.com Both have really good articles, and I would suggest that you read everything about spawning on those two websites if you haven't already.

Talking with experienced breeders will help boatloads! You can ask them what has worked for them, and what hasn't! Well, good luck getting all your research done with, and good luck in general


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow guys/girls i my female has loaded up with eggs and now all i have to do is wait for the male to build his bubble nest and is there a way for him that i can help him build it faster or do i have to sit around and wait the old fashion way???


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you with all that you have helped me with ill still tell you whats going on when my fry hatch..ok


----------

